# Cruise Control



## Barricade (Aug 21, 2011)

67 GTO:

I misplaced the hook up to the quadrajet for the stock cruise control....

Does anyone have one to take pix of so I can see how it went?

Any ideas??


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

whole section with details and discussion are in factory service manual. look there. Always good source of information on our vintage cars.


----------

